# Which cool apps have you discovered?



## Splinterdog (Dec 23, 2018)

I found Relive today, which creates a 3D video of your travels. To test it out, I jumped on my motorcycle and went for a run north of Buenos Aires.
Pretty cool.
https://www.relive.cc/view/rt10002803080


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 24, 2018)

I think I wrote about it somewhere on this forum, one is agauea eye, found at xoptiray.com...It serves as ingame stats layout and overclocking/system info utility, and works great with OBS studio, which I use for streaming and recording videos...sometimes games, sometimes stuff I do on my desktop, mostly tutorials. I Don't use it is often as some people do, but I'm like a software hipster, if too many use it, it is no longer appealing to me. I hate discord for example. One security app nobody uses and I really like is herd protect. It does an on demand cloud scan in a zillion engines, like virus total does.

edit: just noticed this is cellphone area


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey this looks cool. Thanks for sharing. Might come in handy in the future.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 19, 2019)

All i Saw was a yellow line tracing your Route


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 19, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I found Relive today, which creates a 3D video of your travels. To test it out, I jumped on my motorcycle and went for a run north of Buenos Aires.
> Pretty cool.
> https://www.relive.cc/view/rt10002803080


Not what I was expecting, but still pretty cool. I see the 3D aspect is the view of the terrain/city you pass through, right?  

It would be even better if the dev could develop it so that one could really get in close and see individual landmarks, buildings etc!


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 19, 2019)

my phone does that any way i think... 
any time i lose my phone i go to my google account and check my activity and it will show me a yellow line of where i have been and i use that to figure out if i left it at a friends or if it made it home with me and i lost it in the house. (so far it has always been in the house) 
the only difference is there is no video. it just shows the line on google maps with time stamps and info like (walked 3 miles in 4 hours) "we have a drink dont you judge me!"


----------



## tvamos (Jan 19, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I found Relive today, which creates a 3D video of your travels. To test it out, I jumped on my motorcycle and went for a run north of Buenos Aires.
> Pretty cool.
> https://www.relive.cc/view/rt10002803080


I use relive for cycling, pretty cool app.




rtwjunkie said:


> Not what I was expecting, but still pretty cool. I see the 3D aspect is the view of the terrain/city you pass through, right?
> 
> It would be even better if the dev could develop it so that one could really get in close and see individual landmarks, buildings etc!


Even at current state it takes up to 3 hours to create video, but yeah, it would be nice to zoom in.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 23, 2019)

...and the thing is, I keep forgetting to activate it when I go somewhere interesting on my bike.


----------



## vectoravtech (May 1, 2019)




----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 23, 2019)

When I was on a trip, I appreciated having the app Flush in my phone, it shows locations of restrooms near you. There are also bulk messaging apps I found useful like on this list, but it was more for work. Tsuki is another, interesting idle game because you don't have to always play it in order to gain game accomplishments. Also the HumOn app, learned of it on another forum, make music just by humming. Slowly, you can message random people but the message arrives in hours to days, depending on location, makes you more mindful of your replies because of the time it takes to send.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 23, 2019)

Going though some old cds on the weekend I found the classic sub seven. My friend got me to click a link on my first computer.. lesson learned.. my computer turned into a porn portal of all kinds. Dam windows 98.


----------

